# Hello - new Contessa 26 owner in Scotland



## peteretep (3 mo ago)

Hello forum, I've just bought a 1969 Contessa 26. This is my first cruising boat (long time dinghy sailor/owner/builder) and I looking forward to getting stuck in and cleaning her up.
My sailing aims for next season are to cruise the west coast of Scotland and to my home place on the west coast of Ireland.
I'm based in Glasgow, the boat is currently at Rhu marina.
Thanks in advance for the advice!
Peter


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Welcome to SailNet. The Contessa 26 is a lovely boat to sail, that should be a delightful boat to own. Like most of the Folkboat derived designs they were amazingly seaworthy for their size. 

Jeff


----------



## OntarioTheLake (4 mo ago)

No pics????


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Great sailing over there. Beautiful countryside and nice breezes. We put in at Dunoon.  The customs boat crew had a good laugh telling us it was the first time they'd had to climb down to clear someone in.


----------



## peteretep (3 mo ago)

OntarioTheLake said:


> No pics????


Got out today for a few hours. No major buyers regrets so far. Lots to do though.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Looks great! 😍


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Third shot is how I remember it. Rolling green hills, blue skies and smooth water. We sailed up the Firth with a spinnaker hoisted in about 8 knots of wind and passed a nuclear submarine heading out with two guys on the sail standing watch. We were making more noise going through the water than the submarine.


----------



## AndyL (Dec 1, 2019)

EDIT: Question removed - found answer.


----------



## wingman10 (Sep 12, 2017)

peteretep said:


> Got out today for a few hours. No major buyers regrets so far. Lots to do though.


She is real beauty, congrats!


----------



## peteretep (3 mo ago)

wingman10 said:


> She is real beauty, congrats!


Thank you. A beauty with many ugly warts maybe. Lots of work ongoing!


----------



## wingman10 (Sep 12, 2017)

peteretep said:


> Thank you. A beauty with many ugly warts maybe. Lots of work ongoing!


Half the fun (almost) is fixing 'em.


----------

